# Problème ScreenSaver iTunes (missing covers)



## Peter017 (15 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir

Suite aux dernière mises à jour iTunes et autres, j'ai suis désormais confronté au problème suivant avec le Screensaver "iTunes". Lorsque ce dernier démarre, j'ai un écran noir et reçois le message suivant "Votre bibliothèque iTunes ne contient aucun morceau avec une illustration". Alors que dans les faits, plus de 95% de mes albums ont une Cover et que ce dernier fonctionnait tout à fait correctement auparavant.

D'avance merci pour votre aide

Peter


----------

